# In need of help



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I recently got 11 guinea chicks well last night 4 of them died and today 2 died i dont know what im doing wrong they are in my garage in a tote with fresh food and water the low was in the sixties and no heat lamp i dont know wat im doing wrong please help


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's too cold. Young chicks need a heat lamp.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

At the very least, put a light bulb in there for them. Or a short lamp or something along those lines. It will generate enough heat to keep them from dying. Keep an eye on them an make sure they don't get too hot. They will move far away from the light if they are too hot. Let us know!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How old are they? They need a regular heat source for quite a little while.


----------

